# Measuring exteriors with satellite images



## Selahpainting (Aug 19, 2014)

New here. I love this site. Quick question does anybody use any of the satellite images for measuring exteriors? I have read about the Google Earth Pro and some other ones. I'm just curious if they are worth it. Thank you for your help ahead of time


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Selahpainting said:


> New here. I love this site. Quick question does anybody use any of the satellite images for measuring exteriors? I have read about the Google Earth Pro and some other ones. I'm just curious if they are worth it. Thank you for your help ahead of time


I haven't done that, but I don't measure when estimating (other than new houses, and ceilings). It's good to get a better idea of what your up against though


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Selahpainting said:


> New here. I love this site. Quick question does anybody use any of the satellite images for measuring exteriors? I have read about the Google Earth Pro and some other ones. I'm just curious if they are worth it. Thank you for your help ahead of time


We use PaintScope Technologies and Eagle View for larger exterior and it's worked great

Satellite bids saves me a lot of time :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nick (think painting) tried Paintscope, here is more info on it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How much does paintscope charge?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Nevermind, found it on their site. $59.95

When I had checked them out previously it wasn't on there.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I use Google Maps. Free. Did one this morning for six buildings I was asked to bid.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> We use PaintScope Technologies and Eagle View for larger exterior and it's worked great Satellite bids saves me a lot of time :thumbsup:


 what is Paint Scope Technologies


----------

